# My L1 is finally here



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

The coffee corner has switched ends of the kitchen as my previous bit of worktop was too shallow for much beyond a Silvia. Some public relations work to be done before everyone is as pleased as I am.

Very happy the L1 is finally here, although it arrived too late for me to have much chance of trying to get to grips with it. Reiss sure packs them well - it took an age to get all the plastic coating off, but that definitely beats getting a damaged machine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks very happy in its new home.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats close to the Stove...If youre frying anything make sure the L1 is covered with something! (I spattered a Gaggia Classic with bacon fat once)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I put my machine right next to the cooker, it didn't stay there long. great set up Drude


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks great pal,ya gunna luuuurve the joys of the lever world


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shiny shiny , congrats on the new machine , good luck with the pr campaign ,


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh another member of the L1 owners club, lovely set up


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I didn't want it close to the stove, but it's just too big to go anywhere else. I'd hoped to push it into the corner where the grinder is but the lever means the cupboards can't open if I do. Now that would be a hard sell.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations on the new arrival!

I'm sure it will be worth the wait...

PS: Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

when mine was next to the stove i covered it due to my wifes cooking skills, high heat frying covered it with olive oil. but thought it was a fire risk so moved it the next day.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cooking fat and shiny espresso machine = nightmare to clean. I have a cover for Brewtus and Roy when we are cooking anyway, that fat gets airborne


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats, fantastic machine, enjoy your lever journey.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Pulled any shots yet?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

A few, though going to work is really slowing my progress down - it's not a great idea to be drinking multiple espressos when I get back in the evening, I find. Mixed results, as I'm finding my way with lower doses (15.x into a 15g VST, whereas I used to put 19.x into an 18g VST with my Silvia) and different tamping styles. Had a stunning shot yesterday, but not so great this morning.

One of the challenges I find with coffee equipment is that when I upgrade I often get lower quality drinks for a bit until I find my feet with the new kit - happened with Mignon to RR55 and that's where I am with the L1 vs the Silvia. To quote Bowie, though, when it's good it's really good - last night's shot was one of the best I've ever pulled.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I find my L1 works, using an 18 gm VST with around 15.5 to 16.5 gms in. Ground quite fine with a vert light tamp. I find this better than the same weight into a 15 gm VST


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

^same as DFK on the Bosco which is same group obviously


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll try the 18 next, then - thanks for the feedback dfk and bubba


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely under dose on the vst baskets, around a gram or two under is ideal.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

It's great to hear that you're having fun with it...

I'll have to try the under-dosing thing as well!


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's awesome mate. I have a Silvia and since coffeechap introduced me to an L1 that's all I can think about. One day......one day......I will get one too. The shots out of the L1 are awesome I'm sure you'll perfect it soon.


----------

